# My Snowball Pie ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This is one of Snowball's favorite places (in the living room) to look out the window and take little naps. I love how you can see his reflection in the window. 

And, sitting there patiently by the front door ... he is waiting for Krisi to arrive for his laser treatment and check-up for his heart (all the lab work for blood tests and his Convenia injections are thankfully done here for him at home by his godmother, Dr. Krisi) 

I often have the front door open if I am expecting something from Fed-Ex or UPS. Snowball, of course, let's me know when someone is coming up the steps to the front door!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww - what a beautiful little space for him. He is a little angel. As you know Luck loves his perch on the back of the sofa which is pushed up against the picture window.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:heart::heart::smootch:Snowball:wub: oh Marie I love those pictures, I love where he lays and watches out the window, he looks so content, keeping watch for you

I love how he's wating for Dr. Krisi she must love coming over to be with him and with you

That's a beautiful bush at your window, what kind is it


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet boy! I love his eyes, Marie! 
He really gets comfy there!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is so very cute.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

That is really cute.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :heart::heart::smootch:Snowball:wub: oh Marie I love those pictures, I love where he lays and watches out the window, he looks so content, keeping watch for you
> 
> I love how he's wating for Dr. Krisi she must love coming over to be with him and with you
> 
> That's a beautiful bush at your window, what kind is it


Thank you, Paula. They are trees called Crepe Myrtles ... they grow about six feet tall.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

He looks so content. What an adorable little boy he is. Maggie loves to sit on the back of the sofa in the living room so she can let everyone who walks by know that it's her street and they shouldn't be there.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - what a beautiful setting for Snowball. If I was him I'd be perched there all day watching the beauty of nature and the world go by. :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww he looks so happy and peaceful there. Ours like to lay near the bay window and when in the living room they lay next to the patio doors and watch outside..


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

How adorable, now that would mend anyone's heart ❤


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

He sure looks as though he loves being there!! He is such a beautiful little Fluff and thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a wonderful life your little guy has.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Aww - what a beautiful little space for him. He is a little angel. As you know Luck loves his perch on the back of the sofa which is pushed up against the picture window.


Snowball thinks the whole window seat is all his ... he travels back and forth there while he is on bark watch! :HistericalSmiley: His other favorite place is by the deck window doors. I have another picture of him watching a squirrel outside on the deck. He never barks at the squirrels ... he just looks at them with amazement in his eyes.

And, yes ... Luck has his favorite spot, too! A comfy place to perch himself on the sofa. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> :heart::heart::smootch:Snowball:wub: oh Marie I love those pictures, I love where he lays and watches out the window, he looks so content, keeping watch for you
> 
> I love how he's wating for Dr. Krisi she must love coming over to be with him and with you
> 
> That's a beautiful bush at your window, what kind is it


Just in case you missed my post for you ... those are Crepe Myrtle trees ... they grow up to six feet tall. 

Snowball loves Dr. Krisi. But, sometimes he doesn't like the laser treatments ... usually when she is working near his paw toes. But, he is a really good patient otherwise. He is so funny ... and, smart. He tries to get her to play chase with him ... I think he is just trying to distract her from getting his laser treatments started. :HistericalSmiley: 



edelweiss said:


> Sweet boy! I love his eyes, Marie!
> He really gets comfy there!


Thank you, Sandi. His eyes always melt my heart. I have to actually resist them sometime when he sits there *forever* when I tell him it is too early for another Fruitable treat. Actually, as I am typing here he is staring at me right now ... but, in a few minutes I have to give him his heart meds and then prepare his dinner ... so, no treats until after dinner. 



jane and addison said:


> That is really cute.


Aww ... thank you, Jane.:tender:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Paula. They are trees called Crepe Myrtles ... they grow about six feet tall.





maggie's mommy said:


> He looks so content. What an adorable little boy he is. Maggie loves to sit on the back of the sofa in the living room so she can let everyone who walks by know that it's her street and they shouldn't be there.


Pat, there is a red brick sidewalk out there (you can see a little part of it in one of the pictures) and Snowball does the same thing. Whenever Snowball sees someone and he barks, I just tell him it is okay and it is just the neighbors. Then he will stop barking. However, when it is UPS or Fed-Ex ... the barking continues until they depart down the steps and back into their trucks. :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Marie - what a beautiful setting for Snowball. If I was him I'd be perched there all day watching the beauty of nature and the world go by. :wub::wub:


Sue, it's even nice on rainy days. The snow always looks beautiful from there as it falls. I am always amazed that during thunder and lightning storms Snowball will sit there ... while I want to back far away from the windows!



michellerobison said:


> Awww he looks so happy and peaceful there. Ours like to lay near the bay window and when in the living room they lay next to the patio doors and watch outside..


I think it's our fluff babies entertainment. I tend to think it relaxes them, too ... well, when they aren't barking at the neighbors.



Sheila118 said:


> How adorable, now that would mend anyone's heart ❤


Awww ... thank you, Sheila.:tender:



Snuggle's Mom said:


> He sure looks as though he loves being there!! He is such a beautiful little Fluff and thanks for sharing him with us.


Thank you, so much. :tender: And, thank you for taking time to look at his pictures and post something so sweet.:wub:



Sylie said:


> What a wonderful life your little guy has.


Now that song is going through my head ... *It's a wonderful life*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think this would be my favourite spot to sit too Marie. I think his reflection in the window is just precious. I can just imagine you love to sit there and just watch him all day. He has a pretty view with the flowers and things happening on the street. 

I hope all went well with Dr. K's visit, he is a lucky pup to have the Dr. visit you at home and lessen all the stress....lots of love to you and Snowball Marie XO.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lucky boy to have such a serene place to watch the wired go by!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe..how sweet!:tender::heart::heart: Your Crepe Myrtle is beautiful..


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What beautiful pictures of Snowball! I love that setting. I had to laugh thinking about the candles in the window and how Riley would have everyone of them in his bed!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What sweet pictures of precious Snowball Marie.My Dink has steps up to the bay window in the kitchen. That is her fav. spot.There is a park back there and she thinks she owns it and barks at all the dogs that come through!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry for the underlining, don't know what I'm doing. lol


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> I think this would be my favourite spot to sit too Marie. I think his reflection in the window is just precious. I can just imagine you love to sit there and just watch him all day. He has a pretty view with the flowers and things happening on the street.
> 
> I hope all went well with Dr. K's visit, he is a lucky pup to have the Dr. visit you at home and lessen all the stress....lots of love to you and Snowball Marie XO.


Thank you, Brenda. :tender: I think his reflection in the window is precious, too.

Love back to you and Jodi, Brenda. :wub:



Madison's Mom said:


> Lucky boy to have such a serene place to watch the wired go by!


Thank you, Glenda. It's great to see you back here on SM. :tender:



aprilb said:


> Awe..how sweet!:tender::heart::heart: Your Crepe Myrtle is beautiful..


Thank you, April. :tender: A great deal of the landscaping out front is part of the homeowner's association common grounds. One of the benefits of this, with having been one of the model homes (by Van Metre ) ... is that the association pays for and takes care of most of the landscaping. This house has a red brick wall for flowers and plants, right out in front of the window ... and, that goes with ownership of the house. I have always loved the red brick sidewalk that goes all the way up the street in front of the townhouses ... it is so pretty, especially in the fall. 



sherry said:


> What beautiful pictures of Snowball! I love that setting. I had to laugh thinking about the candles in the window and how Riley would have everyone of them in his bed!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Sherry, those are candles that have realistic looking candle flames ... but, they don't need matches. I love that they are so safe. I gave them as Christms gifts last year. They can be set up to run by remote. And, when lit ... you can change the colors, which I love. On Halloween and in the autumn, I can change the colors to black, orange and yellows. For Christmas, I can change the colors to reds and greens. Valentine's Day ... red. Spring colors of pinks, lavenders, greens, pastel blues, etc. July 4th ... red, white, and blues. So many choices. And, these candles, look real ... they do have real wax, too. 

The only time I light real candles are for the solstice when we remember our fluff babies at The Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven. 



chichi said:


> What sweet pictures of precious Snowball Marie.My Dink has steps up to the bay window in the kitchen. That is her fav. spot.There is a park back there and she thinks she owns it and barks at all the dogs that come through!!


 Thank you, Jill.:tender: I love bay windows ... very cozy.



chichi said:


> Sorry for the underlining, don't know what I'm doing. lol


You are not alone, Jill. I was trying to click on those underlines ... thinking it was a link you were sharing. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison's Mom said:


> Lucky boy to have such a serene place to watch the wired go by!


HA HA HA! I need to be more careful with proof-reading! I meant to say "a serene place to watch the WORLD go by!"


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How sweet! Such a pretty place to sit~very dreamy and peaceful.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> HA HA HA! I need to be more careful with proof-reading! I meant to say "a serene place to watch the WORLD go by!"


Well, Glenda ... Sometimes I do think there might be some wired ones passing through the neighborhood. :HistericalSmiley:



maddysmom said:


> How sweet! Such a pretty place to sit~very dreamy and peaceful.


Thank you, Joanne. The sunsets are beautiful to watch from that window, too.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awe Snowball. ..you look so sweet and comfy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Awe Snowball. ..you look so sweet and comfy


Aww ... thank you, Auntie Cindy. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a beautiful and serene place for him to enjoy. May I move in?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> What a beautiful and serene place for him to enjoy. May I move in?


Aww ... thank you, Dianne.:tender:

You are welcome to move in ... but, won't your family miss you? Or, are they all moving in, too? :HistericalSmiley:

Dianne, you helped make my day when I saw your post here on SM. You and the Rockstar have been missed so much here.:wub::wub:

Sending love and hugs to both you and Rocky.


----------

